# PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch



## Kusarr (20. März 2013)

*PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch*

hallo,

habe ein Problem mit meinen Controllern, seit ich Windows neu aufgesetzt habe.

Problem: Meine beiden Controller blinken permanent während des Betriebs.

Infos:
- Batterien sind voll
- Treiber von CD installiert, die aktuellen auch
- wenn ich nur einen anschließ, verbindet er sich korrekt und das Feld links oben leuchtet auf
-- wenn ich dann den 2. Controller anschließ, blinkt dieser wieder nur ständig auf, der erste bleibt aber korrekt verbunden
- diese connect-buttons helfen nich ...

Weiß einer Rat?


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (20. März 2013)

*AW: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch*

Blinken bzw. das abwechselnde leuchten von Feld 1 & 3 und 2 & 4 zeigt dir dass du die Batterien wechseln musst - zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Kusarr (20. März 2013)

*AW: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch*

hab gesagt batterie is voll

es blinken alle 4 felder


----------



## Bettlerfield (20. März 2013)

*AW: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch*

Bei mir musste ich den Treiber neuinstallieren und dann ging es wieder probier einfach nochmal


----------



## Kusarr (20. März 2013)

*AW: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch*

der von der CD?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. März 2013)

*AW: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch*



Kusarr schrieb:


> der von der CD?


 Hm. Probier's mal hiermit.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. März 2013)

*AW: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch*

Du musst beim Zweiten auf den Empfangsknopf drücken, sowie am Sender auch nochmal. Wenn die Batterien voll sind, dann sollte der zweite auch nicht mehr blinken. Der erste Controller muss natürlich an sein dabei!


----------



## Kusarr (23. März 2013)

*AW: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch*

hab rumprobiert und rumprobiert. Treiber neuinstalliert ... alles wie vorher:

Ausgangspunkt 1: *Beide Empfänger* eingesteckt, Controller aus

---> Wird Controller per XBOX-Hometaste eingeschaltet, blinkt dieser nur vor sich hin (alle 4 Viertel); beim 2. dann auch

Ausgangspunkt 2: Nur *ein* Empfänger eingesteckt; Controller aus

---> Wird passender Controller eingeschalten, connectet er korrekt (1. Viertel leuchtet)
------> wird 2. Empfänger eingesteckt und daraufhin der dazugehörige 2. Controller eingeschaltet, blinkt dieser wieder nur vor sich hin, während der 1. Controller korrekt verbunden bleibt.

Bei beiden Szenarien haben die Connect-Buttons null Auswirkung ...


HILFE, das nervt langsam ... -.- kann doch ned sein, dass es seit ich meine neue Hardware hab die scheiß Teile sich nimme gescheit verbinden .. kann man ja nich gescheit Fifa zocken bei dem geblinke ...


----------



## Pitfall (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch*



Kusarr schrieb:


> hab gesagt batterie is voll
> 
> es blinken alle 4 felder


 
ich habe das gleiche Problem. Batterie ist voll und Treiber habe ich neu installiert. Alle vier Felder blinken. 


Gibt es eine Lösung?


----------



## Ashesfall (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch*

ich habe auch das problem, das ist in einem dunklem raum super nervig und gut für die batterie kann das auch nicht sein -.-
naja muss ich wohl weiter googlen ...

edit: ein neustart meines rechners hat geholfen (bin sonst immer im ruhezustand)


----------



## DanTheManX2 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch*

was mir noch einfallen würde ist eine Problematik die hin und wieder auch bei mir auftritt. 

Habe ebenfalls ca. 1X im Monat dieses Problem mit dem blinken. Bei mir wird dies durch den Chipsatztreiber / USB Treiber verursacht. Ebenfalls könnten noch weitere Programme einen solchen Fehler verursachen die sich zumindest bei MSI "Super Charger" nennen. Also solche Programme mit denen sich USB Geräte schneller aufladen lassen. 

Bei mir hat es dann etwas gebracht den Chipsatztreiber neu zu installieren bzw. das Live Update durchzuführen. Vielleicht bringt es ja was.


----------



## melanie1964 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch*

Hallöschen, Bettlerfield hat Recht. Ihr müsst den alten Xbox Treiber unter Systemsteuerung Software Löschen. Dann neuen Treiber Runterladen, bei Google eingeben ( Xbox One Controller Driver) und gleich die erste Seite Chip Runterladen. Treiber ist etwa 3,8 MB Groß.
Installieren Fertig. Hatte vorher  auch  den Falschen Treiber drauf.


----------



## markus1612 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch*



melanie1964 schrieb:


> Hallöschen, Bettlerfield hat Recht. Ihr müsst den alten Xbox Treiber unter Systemsteuerung Software Löschen. Dann neuen Treiber Runterladen, bei Google eingeben ( Xbox One Controller Driver) und gleich die erste Seite Chip Runterladen. Treiber ist etwa 3,8 MB Groß.
> Installieren Fertig. Hatte vorher  auch  den Falschen Treiber drauf.


Am besten installiert man den von der MS Seite.


----------



## Keyborder (6. April 2018)

*AW: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows blinkt nur noch*

Falls das Problem noch besteht...
Verstehe ich das richtig, du hast es bisher nur mit beiden Empfängern versucht ?
Soweit mir bekannt sollte nur ein Empfänger am PC stecken. Dieser verwaltet insgesamt bis zu 4 Controller.

Also ein Empfänger anschließen, dann beide Controller nacheinander aktivieren. Wird der 2. nicht richtig erkannt, musst du den Empfangsknopf am Receiver drücken.


----------

